# pc speaker als lautsprecher?



## the_smooth (25. August 2005)

Hallo,
wie der titel schon sagt, kann man den pc speaker als lautsprecher benutzen ?
evt. mit hilfe eines programms oder so?

mfg


----------



## Sven Mintel (25. August 2005)

Wenn du Aktivboxen meinst.... die musst du nur in den Kopfhörerausgang irgendeines Gerätes stecken.


----------



## the_smooth (25. August 2005)

ja danke , aber gibts auch irgend ein programm das die sache löst ich bin zu faul die sache erst umzustecken, ich hab gehört da gibts irgendwas, das programm muss ja nur den sound die es zur soundkarte schickt zum pc speaker senden..so irgendwie halt

mfg


----------



## Sven Mintel (25. August 2005)

Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, dass du was anderes meinst 

Was willst du machen? Hifi-Anlage an PC anstöpseln und dann über PC den Sound aus der Anlage hören?

Wenn ja, dann musst du in der Soundsteuerung deines PC's den entsprechenden Eingang aktivieren(idR. Line-in), sofern dein PC eine Audioeingang hat.


----------



## Dr Dau (25. August 2005)

Hallo!


			
				Sven Mintel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, dass du was anderes meinst


Tut er auch. 
Er redet vom internen PC Lautsprecher, auch Speaker genannt.
Dieser wurde früher häufig unter DOS von z.b. Spielen zur "Soundausgabe" genutzt..... ohne Soundkarte.

@the_smooth, ich kann dir zwar nicht sagen wie es gemacht wird, aber Du weisst hoffentlich dass der Speaker mehr oder weniger nur gekrächtze ausspucken wird?
Und Du weisst auch dass nicht alle PC's diesen Speaker haben, sondern dass es auch Boards mit einem wintzigem Piezolautsprecher gibt?
Diese Boards haben i.d.R. nicht mal mehr einen Anschluss für ein Speaker.
Ich würde mir also gut überlegen ob sich dieser Aufwand lohnt.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

